# Caution...may cause shop envy!



## JimGo (May 1, 2005)

I know what you're thinking, oh sure, another shop.  Well, here's one to envy!  Just please try to keep the jealous comments to a minimum.

My shop toys:







Tyring to find some space anywhere I can:







Yes, that's all the turning space I have (my lathe is at the back):






When I'm not turning, I also have to store some other "stuff" in there:






Here's what it looks like when I'm not in there:


----------



## PenWorks (May 1, 2005)

Well Jim, good case for a wide angle lens []
You should get an " A " for space management.


----------



## JimGo (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Anthony.  I try not to get lost in there!


----------



## wee willie (May 1, 2005)

very cosy Jim,


----------



## MDWine (May 1, 2005)

JIM!!! You cleaned up a bit too!!  []

I gotta give ya credit!  You do nice work, indicating that a tidy LARGE shop is not a requirement!

...hmmmm... maybe I could get some pointers from you concerning my dump... uh... shop...  On top of all the junk I have in my shop, #1 some is coming home from college with ALL OF HIS STUFF next weekend... no turning and more stuff...

When does shcool start again? []


----------



## KKingery (May 1, 2005)

Now that's a great shop - everything is within easy reach!


----------



## woodscavenger (May 1, 2005)

Reminds me of the "shop" I started in.  I built my first peice of furniture (a large blanket chest) out of our washer/dryer shed.  I had to pull all of the tools out under the carport to work then put them all back at night.  I put the finish on in a neighbors shed.  So if you sneeze to you risk a concussion?[]


----------



## Gregory Huey (May 1, 2005)

well on the pos side you sure don't have to reach far for your supplys.


----------



## melogic (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Anthony on the "A" for space management.


----------



## rtparso (May 2, 2005)

If you know who Steve Knight http://www.knight-toolworks.com/ is his first shop was about that size.


----------



## JimGo (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Ron, that makes me fell a LITTLE better! []


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 2, 2005)

Think about all the energy you save by not having to walk to get to your tools! []  That is more energy you can put into your pens.  [8D]  Big shops are nice, but I can wear myself out trying to find a misplaced item.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 2, 2005)

You are making the most of what you have. Reminds me of a darkroom I used to have in our first house. Couldn't turn around, but everything was there and at hand.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 2, 2005)

Small shops have lots of advantages. Less area to clean up, everything is close at hand, cheaper to heat/cool and it keeps you from buying every new tool and gadget that comes out.


----------



## JimGo (May 2, 2005)

Wait, I don't understand how that last part ("and it keeps you from buying every new tool and gadget that comes out") is a good thing.  Could you explain? []


----------



## swm6500 (May 2, 2005)

Quite a compact shop. Very cozy.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 2, 2005)

> Wait, I don't understand how that last part ("and it keeps you from buying every new tool and gadget that comes out") is a good thing. Could you explain?



The good thing is that you can save the money to build a bigger shop!


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2005)

A+ on space management.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

!JIM! Good News, You can stop seeing the doctor about that pain in your elbow. I figured it out. It has to be from all the banging on those walls they must be doing. My old shop seems spacious now. I was at least able to turn around while holding a pen blank. Goes to show that where there is a will there is a way. and thank of all the time you save nto having to clean on that unnecessary space []


----------



## atvrules1 (May 4, 2005)

Wait a minute Jim, just above the lathe and to the left a litte, looks like there is room for about 8" of shelving.  And a suspended shelf from the ceiling should fit.  Together those should about double your storage space.[]  Actually makes me feel better that not everyone has a huge shop.  And after looking at your pens obviously the lack of space hasn't inhibited your ability.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## JimGo (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!  Alan, I think you're right...I just MIGHT have to put a shelf there! []


----------



## alamocdc (May 8, 2005)

Jim, I'll quit complaining about mine being too small now. Bless you!!!


----------

